# 12 Money-Making Certifications to Boost Your Career



## VentMedic (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw this on another forum and in light of a few other threads discussing EMS as a profession, this should be an interesting (or not) read for some. 

http://www.emtcity.com/phpBB2/link....aking_certifications_to_boost_your_career-653

*12 Money-Making Certifications to Boost Your Career*



> Whether you're in dire need of a new career, trying to earn more at your current gig or you're returning to work after a prolonged hiatus at home with the kids, a certificate program from a community college or vocational school is the swiftest way to pump up your earning potential.


 
*1. Court reporter*

*2. Auto insurance appraiser*

*3. Auto or motorcycle mechanic* 

*4. Massage therapist*

*5. Security and fire alarm system installer*

*6. Emergency medical technician*

*7. Aerobics or fitness instructor*

*8. Medical transcriptionist*

*9. Cosmetologist*

*10. Spoken language interpreter*

*11. Sign language interpreter*

*12. Embalmer*


----------



## Sasha (Feb 2, 2009)

> Why sit at a desk all day when you could be out there saving lives?



Should read "Why sit at a quiet desk all day when you could sit in a loud, smelly truck all day fighting over the radio?"



> Average salary: $30,530 a year.


Haha! This should be in the humor section. ^_^


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmmm...maybe they should just combine #6 and #12, given what some people think of basics.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 2, 2009)

in my home state a cosmetologist requires 1600 hours of training, that is more than double the 750 min. standard for paramedic


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I have 8300 or so hours of training in electronics.  Much more than the 110 I have for EMT Basic.


----------



## mikeN (Feb 2, 2009)

my friend is gettig her masters in American sign language. It's not something you do in just a year.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 3, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Hmmm...maybe they should just combine #6 and #12, given what some people think of basics.



Dang it! Someone beat me to it!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Should read "Why sit at a quiet desk all day when you could sit in a loud, smelly truck all day fighting over the radio?"
> 
> 
> Haha! This should be in the humor section. ^_^




LOL yup thats way low for a starting basic.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2009)

mikeN said:


> my friend is gettig her masters in American sign language. It's not something you do in just a year.




There are levels of translators.  You get certified at various levels.  The higher the level the better the job you can get.  I had many deaf friends where I used to live and they wanted me to go get a degree with a specialty in sign language so I could be an official translator.  Wish I had.  Maybe someday I will.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 3, 2009)

medic417 said:


> LOL yup thats way low for a starting basic.



negative ghost rider. thats way high


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> negative ghost rider. thats way high



"Negative Ghost Rider".....that's hilarious Mav.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry Goose, it's time to bust the tower...


----------



## firecoins (Feb 3, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Sorry Goose, it's time to bust the tower...



ane one admiral's daughter


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 3, 2009)

firecoins said:


> ane one admiral's daughter



I was only below the hard deck for a few seconds, I had the shot, there was no danger, so I took it.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dang! Sapphyre took my line......lol

Woo Hoo!! Jester's Dead!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2009)

Ahh, Top Gun, the story of the eternal battle between homosexuality and heterosexuality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHklGtW3rwU

(Warning: strong language, but nothing risque)


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> negative ghost rider. thats way high



Nope.  Avg starting pay with low cost of living is over $35,000 in my area.


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 3, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Nope.  Avg starting pay with low cost of living is over $35,000 in my area.



Subtract 7, with high cost of living....


----------



## medic417 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Subtract 7, with high cost of living....



Well that is bad.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 3, 2009)

Can we stop for just a minute and realize that these types of articles are being sponsored by those fly-by-night companies offering 'accelerated programs' that may or may not prepare you for a cert.


----------

